# Have any of you bought an Amazon Fire TV device?



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Just curious about how you like it. Have you had other streaming devices in the past? How do they compare to the Fire TV?
I recently bought 2 Roku 3 units as an upgrade to my older Roku's, so I'm set for now with streaming devices.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

I bought one when they came out, and have since returned it. 

It wasnt a bad device. It was quite fast and fluid. However it was at that time (may still be) missing one or two apps that caused me to keep my roku or other device connected as well. Since I was doing that before, I saw little reason to keep it installed.

If they add a few more basic apps that I used, then I may retire a roku and replace it with a new Firetv.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm waiting for the Roku 4v with global voice search.


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I like mine and retired a roku 2. It is quick and I like the voice search, I have Prime.


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Just got one this weekend. So far it's great. Installed xbmc Gotham and runs great. With the quad CPU streaming movies off my PC is fluid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

from what I have heard, DirecTV is not supported on the "GO" services where a provider is required, a la Roku in the past.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, I haven't looked at all the apps that require you to authenticate on the Fire TV but specifically Showtime Anytime is NOT supported on Fire TV for DirecTV, Charter or Comcast customers currently. Comcast is actually not supported for Roku or Fire TV for Showtime Anytime and many other apps that require you to authenticate on those devices.

SHOWTIME ANYTIME on Roku is available to customers of AT&T U-verse, Blue Ridge Communications, Bright House Networks, CenturyLink Prism, *Charter*, Comporium Communications, Cox, Eatel Video, *DIRECTV*, Fidelity, Frankfort Plant Board, GCI, Google Fiber, Grande Communications, Metronet, MCTV, Mediacom, Optimum, RCN, Time Warner Cable and Verizon FiOS.

SHOWTIME ANYTIME on Amazon Fire TV is available to customers of AT&T U-verse, Blue Ridge Communications, Bright House Networks, CenturyLink Prism, Comporium Communications, Cox, Eatel Video, Fidelity, Frankfort Plant Board, Google Fiber, GCI, Grande Communications, Mediacom, Metronet, MCTV, Mediacom, Optimum, RCN, Time Warner Cable and Verizon FiOS.

differences in *bold*

http://www.sho.com/sho/showtime-anytime


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a Fire TV, and I'm going to keep it, but the Roku is what I still use. 

I hope things get better from here, but Fire TV is way behind on available streaming content. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

